# 'Red Hot' Amazons...



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 13, 2007)

As the captive breeding of amazons progresses animals are being produced like never before possibly making them the most variable colored snake on the planet. Some of the colors on the spiders are amazing so I wanted to show you guys the snake equivalent...





























































Enjoy!


----------



## rollinkansas (Apr 13, 2007)

Ive admired your ATBs for a long time, and seen them on various reptile forums. Keep up the good work with them.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 13, 2007)

:clap: :clap:  Those are some of the most beautiful snakes I've ever seen. Very nice. I really loved the black one with the red eye.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 13, 2007)

whoooh those are nuts!!!! They are the most beautiful ATB I've ever seen. What do they run for?
~Samuel


----------



## GailC (Apr 13, 2007)

The black one is incredible, what do you call that morph?


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 13, 2007)

> They are the most beautiful ATB I've ever seen. What do they run for?


They vary greatly in price from one kind to another but the animals above are some of my holdbacks so it would be hard to price something like them.



> The black one is incredible, what do you call that morph?


The black one is actually a sibling to the animals in the first, second, third, and fifth pictures and they are called 'Candycanes'. They are part of a litter of 10 animals where the parents are 'Calico' amazons.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been interested in these guys for a while now. how much of the color do they retain into adulthood?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 13, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> I have been interested in these guys for a while now. how much of the color do they retain into adulthood?


That's what I'm wondering.

That black one is AWESOME!:clap: 

-Sean


----------



## bugmankeith (Apr 13, 2007)

I've got one word, Amazing!


----------



## galeogirl (Apr 13, 2007)

ATBs are gorgeous.

The most defensive snake I ever owned was an ATB, but they sure are beautiful.


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 13, 2007)

> I have been interested in these guys for a while now. how much of the color do they retain into adulthood?


They really vary greatly in the amount of color and pattern that they have into adulthood but if you have colored babies they aren't going to loose the color...it just may change a bit. Here is a picture of the parents of the calico animals in the first picture.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Apr 13, 2007)

Simply breathtaking. :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 13, 2007)

So, uh, how much do these usually go around for?


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 13, 2007)

Well you can get c.b.b. baby colored amazons for around $150.00 on Kingsnake. There are always some people who have nice ones. As a matter of fact Rolf Kern has some rippers for sale on there now.

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=33&de=492205


----------



## KUJordan (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, just simiply wow.

I used to have an ATB, which like someone else said also, was the most rediculously agressive snake I've ever had in my life.  I haven't been a big fan of them until, well about 45 seconds ago!


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks very much! These guys actually are not that bad and I can pick them up whenever I want and rarely get bit by them. I bet when they get older they might get a bit more nippy.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2007)

beautiful snakes!can we see more shots of that black one?


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 14, 2007)

Sure...and below the black are two others from the same litter also...another black and a silver!



















And a favirote of mine...


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow!  Those guys are awesome!  The silver is just gorgeous!

I LOVE the red eyes on the black and the silver :drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 14, 2007)

:drool: Wow, absolutely amazing. Where did you get the black one? That is one gorgeous snake!


----------



## beetleman (Apr 14, 2007)

awesome!:clap: simply awesome i love atbs, i had many colored ones in the past,but man! never like any of those! those are smokin:drool: i have emeralds,chondros now,but i'll tell ya looking at those amazons,makes me want to get back into them:worship:


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 15, 2007)

> Wow, absolutely amazing. Where did you get the black one? That is one gorgeous snake!


I produced all of babies in this post in 2006


----------



## Dorcus (Apr 15, 2007)

Those are some very good looking snakes!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2007)

very cool man.thanks for sharing and congrats on producing such nice babies there hehe


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks...it was a complete shock when I first saw them (the candycane litter which includes the blacks) at about 4:00 in the morning. Here are pics of some of them the morning they were born here...you can see how some of them have changed! The animals in the very first picture in the thread are the two that are in the water dish below...the amount of color and pattern they have gained is amazing.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 15, 2007)

wow! stunning! keep up the good work! :worship:


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice snakes.  I am also stunned by the black ones -- fantastic.  As for the reds etc., my wife loves them but give me my grey phases any day.  

Which brings me to my question.  I have had a grey phase "male" for about five years now and, despite being one of my favourite snakes of all time, I have neglected to pick up a mate for him.  Well, I fixed that last week and now have two supposed females that seem to be eating well.  One in particular is beautiful (albeit grey and brown).  Anyhow, how do you go about sexing these guys?  If the answer is probing, what are the approximate depths for the two sexes? 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Dave,

Probing is pretty easy with females probing a depth of 2 - 7 scales (in my experience) and males all the way down. If they are fiesty you can also pick them up and hold tight and males will usually push out their hemipenes when they start to flail around. Lets see some pics of them when you get a chance!


----------



## limz_777 (May 6, 2007)

atb sure have some striking colour morph like eyelash vipers, those red eyes look intense


----------



## evil_educator (May 6, 2007)

omg the black ones are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Alice (Jun 5, 2007)

great, now i want more snakes as well...:wall: :drool: 

congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 5, 2007)

crap lousy!

that black devil REALLY just screwed up my plan to only get a single snake. though... something like that *would* be One Snake material

they are all lovely... but that black one... with those eyes... ferocious!


----------



## markface (Jun 5, 2007)

i've seen pics of your critters on some of the snake forums , but i always am stunned by the awesome colors of them . the more i see your beautiful amazons the more i want to get into them .


----------



## ZooRex (Jun 5, 2007)

Absolutely mind blowing! These are truly the snakes of the future! Right next to the black eyed leucy ball and dwarf tiger albino retic. Keep up the amazing work. ~ Rex


----------



## Alice (Jun 6, 2007)

whopeee - we just found us a new, bigger appartment. so where can i get those?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow those are some very beautiful ATB's. :clap:


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Simply Amazing!!!*

Words can't describe how beautiful those precious creatures are! I am aww struck :clap: :worship: :clap: :worship:


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc (Jun 10, 2007)

Novak said:


> :clap: :clap:  Those are some of the most beautiful snakes I've ever seen. Very nice. I really loved the black one with the red eye.


i have to second everything this person said.


----------

